# Bunker Warrington - Nov 2011



## PaulPowers (Nov 24, 2011)

Christ my feet are throbbing, Bunker from end to end 

Visited with two none members

Miles of RCP with quite a few interesting features.



> Bunker was once regarded as one of the UK's best drains, and was one of the first major finds many years ago. Bunker is a huge complex spanning 3.5 miles under Warrington and was constructed during the 1980s, therefore is entirely concrete.



The "Plug" melted our faces
















Wire wool


























R.A.E.L.











And the Outfall















And I'll finish off by going all David Attenborough

Shrew 






Frogs 






Hundreds of eels


----------



## krela (Nov 24, 2011)

Good to see some eels.


----------



## glass (Nov 24, 2011)

What is this, was it an open day or something?


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 24, 2011)

glass said:


> What is this, was it an open day or something?




I don't think they do open days in the drains and sewers


----------



## glass (Nov 24, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I don't think they do open days in the drains and sewers



Actually they do, well they did, they used to do an open days in various part of the country, Sussex used to advertise them. You could go down Victorian Sewers or/ and a sewage plant (a modern one). 

And you said it was a bunker.

Whatever it is it looks fab (and I am not a fan of sewers) how d id you light the place pic two and four looks fab.

There is a disused underground reservoir near Warrinton


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 24, 2011)

That system is called the bunker, it was what really started draining in the UK.

I used torches, candles and burning wire wool to light it.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovin the light paintin mate


----------



## night crawler (Nov 25, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## theartist (Nov 25, 2011)

could we see some more eels please. nice piccies


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2011)

Love the painting mate, well love the whole set!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheers everyone, if anyone fancies trying draining this would be the perfect start


----------



## nelly (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice stuff, as for the Shrew, I would have run away like a girl screaming "Rat Rat!!!"


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 26, 2011)

Rats I'm used to, a shrew was a new experience


----------



## King Al (Nov 26, 2011)

Great as usual Paul! got to love frogs n eels


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 27, 2011)

Great pics! Drains arent my thing but you make them look rather interesting


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 27, 2011)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great pics! Drains arent my thing but you make them look rather interesting



I love how peaceful drains are 

It's hard to explain to someone outside draining circles the reasons for draining, it's a rush knowing that you could be killed if there is a sudden downpour up top yet a strange quietness


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 28, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I love how peaceful drains are


I love that feeling in underground explores, although I haven't done any draining yet.

Some fab pics there Paul. Especially loving the gif and the view out of the 'windows' showing the water outside.


----------

